# Bradley smoker



## woodward10 (Jun 25, 2015)

I got a bradley original smoker for fathers day and love it.  I'm wondering if anyone has any tips on getting a good smoke ring.  This is the first smoker I've owned so I'm pretty much an amateur.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 25, 2015)

Woodward10 said:


> I got a bradley original smoker for fathers day and love it. I'm wondering if anyone has any tips on getting a good smoke ring. This is the first smoker I've owned so I'm pretty much an amateur.


you will not get a smoke ring in a Bradley unless you do a whats called a cheater smoke ring using MTQ

A good smoke ring is around 1/4 inch in thickness. The smoke rings is caused by nitric acid building up in the surface of meat, absorbed from the surface. This nitric acid is formed when nitrogen dioxide from wood COMBUSTION in smoke mixes with water in the meat. Basically it is a chemical reaction between the smoke and the meat.

Water soaked wood produces more nitrogen dioxide loaded smoke. If you really want to make sure you get a smoke ring then cheat. Coating meat with a salt tenderizer link Morton's Tender Quick, will load up the surface of the meat with nitrogen dioxide and give you a great smoke ring. Because of the prevalence of this kind of cheating, smoke rings are no longer taken into consideration in barbecue competitions.

If you get your wood pucks in your Bradley on fire, you have a major problem. I was a faithful Bradley user since 2005, went back to MES last Dec.

Hope this helps some.


----------



## woodward10 (Jun 25, 2015)

Thank you very much for the helpful advice


----------

